# Những ý tưởng thú vị mang tới sự mới mẻ cho không gian sống



## lalamini (14/10/21)

Những ý tưởng thú vị mang tới sự mới mẻ cho không gian sống Chút thay đổi nhỏ cho đồ nội thất sẵn có cũng có thể thay đổi hoàn toàn không gian sống của bạn. Sẽ không mất quá nhiều tiền để giúp ngôi nhà bạn trở nên ấm áp và phong cách. Với một chút trí tưởng tượng và sẵn sàng thay đổi là bạn có thể biến một vài món đồ nội thất từ thông thường trở nên rất đặc biệt trong nhà Dự án Stella Vĩnh Long. 1. Vẽ đèn Dùng một chiếc bút dạ, thêm chút khéo léo từ đôi tay của bạn, bạn có thể vẽ hình hoạt hình đáng yêu, những chủ đề về thành phố hay biển…lên chiếc bóng đèn ở phòng ngủ Dự án Stella tại Vĩnh Long hay đèn đặt ở bàn hành lang, bạn sẽ thấy chúng trở nên đẹp mắt hơn rất nhiều. 2. Trang trí đèn Thân của cây đèn bạn có thể dùng dây đay để buộc vòng quanh thay vì những thanh sắt hay nhựa nhàm chán. Với đèn bàn bạn có thể dùng những nhánh cây nhỏ để bao quanh, sau đó dùng ruy băng buộc thắt nơ lại, chiếc đèn ngủ đã có một diện mạo hoàn toàn mới và độc đáo rồi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3. Đồng hồ handmade Bạn có thể tự làm chiếc đồng hồ theo trí tưởng tượng của mình và biến nó thành món đồ trang trí nội thất đắt giá có 1-0-2 mang thương hiệu made-by-you. Kiếm một tấm bảng phấn hình tròn, nhờ thợ sửa đồng hồ làm thêm cho bạn kim giây, kim giờ và kim phút, việc của bạn là dùng phấn ghi lại số giờ. Bạn cũng có thể ghi những nhắc nhở nhỏ trên chiếc đồng hồ để biết tới giờ đó bạn có hẹn với ai hay cần làm gì. Bạn cũng có thể dán một hình decal lên trên đó với họa tiết mà bạn muốn. 4. Kệ mở cho bếp Phòng bếp luôn là nơi cần có thêm không gian, bất kể nó nhỏ cỡ nào hay lớn cỡ nào đi nữa. Đó là lý do tại sao thay vì dùng một cái tủ lớn, bạn có thể sử dụng những kệ mở nhẹ nhàng. Và đừng quên tận dụng các góc để có thể tối đa không gian sử dụng. 5. Sử dụng cửa tủ Phần bên trong của chiếc tủ bếp có thể trở thành nơi lưu trữ lý tưởng. Bạn có thể gắn thêm các móc treo tường để treo thêm đồ. 6. Giỏ đựng tạp chí Thay vì dùng rổ, hay kệ để đựng tạp chí, bạn có thể gắn thêm những chiếc giỏ nhỏ ở bên hông các món đồ nội thất để cất chúng. Như vậy bạn có thể dễ dàng lấy tạp chí dù ngồi ở bất cứ khu vực nào trong nhà. 7. Sơn màu cho thảm cửa Với những chiếc thảm một màu đơn điệu, bạn có thể dùng sơn để kẻ các hình học tạo điểm nhấn cho tấm thảm – xu hướng họa tiết hình học là họa tiết dẫn đầu của năm 2017 trong ngành thiết kế. Ngại gì mà không thử ngay chứ? 8. Trưng bày ảnh gia đình Những album ảnh luôn là điều tuyệt vời để lưu lại những khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ của gia đình, nhưng chúng lại thường được cất đi, và chúng ta chẳng mấy khi được ngắm nhìn chúng. Thay vì cho chúng vào album, bạn có thể tạo góc trưng bày ảnh, và góc này sẽ giúp bạn tô điểm cho không gian nhà bạn. Hơn nữa, bạn sẽ được ngắm nhìn ảnh của các thành viên trong gia đình thường xuyên hơn, bạn cũng dễ dàng thay đi những bức ảnh khi đã trưng bày được một thời gian. 9. Tô vẽ cho cánh cửa Chiếc cửa phòng đơn điệu có thể trở nên vui nhộn và bắt mắt hơn nếu bạn vẽ tranh lên tấm vải bạt và dán lên cửa. Cách này cũng giống như dùng giấy decal để dán, rất dễ dàng thay đổi khi bạn muốn tạo sự mới mẻ. 10. Màu sắc cho cánh cửa Không nhất thiết phải sơn lại hoàn toàn cánh cửa, bạn có thể chỉ cần thêm chút màu sắc cho cánh cửa theo cách như thế này. Bắt mắt nhưng không lòe loẹt, đơn giản nhưng lại hiệu quả. 11. Móc treo quần áo lạ mắt Những chiếc móc treo quần áo của bạn chỉ có một màu nhàm chán? Hãy thử giúp chúng trở nên đáng yêu và thú vị hơn bằng những cuộn băng dính có hình dán vui nhộn để giúp bạn có tâm trạng vui vẻ mỗi ngày khi phơi quần áo. 12. Trang trí chậu cây Nếu bạn muốn làm tươi mới khu vực cửa sổ, vậy thì tại sao không áp dụng với những chậu cây trên bệ cửa sổ? Ví dụ đơn giản là làm bảng tên cho mỗi chậu cây, thêm chút màu sắc, đường kẻ bắt mắt cho chậu cây, hay dùng vải ren để trang trí sẽ giúp bớt đi sự nhàm chán. 13. Rèm cửa Thay vì sử dụng những chiếc móc treo rèm bằng kim loại hay gỗ, bạn có thể thử thay bằng dây ruy băng. Ruy băng biến thành móc treo với chiếc nơ đẹp mắt có thể giúp cửa sổ của bạn bớt đi sự nhàm chán. 14. Tường bếp Khu vực tường bếp, đặc biệt là khu vực nấu ăn bạn có thể dùng giấy báo dạng vintage, hay bản đồ để dán lên tường bếp. Cách này vừa giúp bạn giữ được tường bếp Stella Vĩnh Long sạch, bạn cũng có thể dễ dàng thay đổi khi cảm thấy nhàm chán.


----------

